
Twitter finally deletes some of Alex Jones, InfoWars videos and tweets - chrisnwasike
https://www.cnet.com/news/twitter-finally-deletes-some-of-alex-jones-infowars-videos-and-tweets/
======
chrisnwasike
While this might be one company's decision, doesn't it seem suspect that they
all (Facebook and co.) had done this within the same time frame?

